# RichFaces 3.2.1 Probleme



## Extraction (2. Sep 2008)

Hallo, 
ich bekomme unser Projekt einfach nicht auf RichFaces 3.2.1 umgestellt. Nachdem alles schon länger nicht mehr auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht wurde, dachte ich an ein "Komplettupdate", d.h. Tomcat 6.0, JSF 1.2 und RichFaces 3.2.1

Tomcat will einfach nicht starten. Wenn ich die alte  RichFaces Version 3.1.4 wieder verwende, funktioniert alles. Hat noch jemand diese Probleme ?

PS: Habe auch den anderen Beitrag zu diesem Thema gelesen, aber das hilft mir nicht denn das umstellen von JSF 1.1 auf 1.2 hat bei mir nichts gebracht: 


```
11:23:32,727 ERROR Digester:1463 - Parse Error at line 2 column 14: Document root element "faces-config", must match DOCTYPE root "null".
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Document root element "faces-config", must match DOCTYPE root "null".
```

Bitte um Hilfe! Danke.


----------



## Extraction (2. Sep 2008)

Hier vielleicht noch ein Ausschnitt aus der faces-config.xml: 


```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8'?>
<!DOCTYPE faces-config PUBLIC
  "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD JavaServer Faces Config 1.2//EN"
  "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-facesconfig_1_1.dtd">
<faces-config
    xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-facesconfig_1_2.xsd"
    version="1.2">
 ...
```


----------



## Extraction (2. Sep 2008)

Jetzt bekomme ich beim starten diesen Fehler: 


```
SCHWERWIEGEND: IOException while loading persisted sessions: java.io.EOFException
java.io.EOFException
	at java.io.ObjectInputStream$PeekInputStream.readFully(ObjectInputStream.java:2281)
	at java.io.ObjectInputStream$BlockDataInputStream.readShort(ObjectInputStream.java:2750)
	at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readStreamHeader(ObjectInputStream.java:780)
	at java.io.ObjectInputStream.<init>(ObjectInputStream.java:280)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.CustomObjectInputStream.<init>(CustomObjectInputStream.java:58)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.doLoad(StandardManager.java:362)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.load(StandardManager.java:321)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.start(StandardManager.java:637)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.setManager(ContainerBase.java:438)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4271)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:719)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:710)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:578)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:288)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:413)
02.09.2008 18:07:27 org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Exception loading sessions from persistent storage
java.io.EOFException
	at java.io.ObjectInputStream$PeekInputStream.readFully(ObjectInputStream.java:2281)
	at java.io.ObjectInputStream$BlockDataInputStream.readShort(ObjectInputStream.java:2750)
	at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readStreamHeader(ObjectInputStream.java:780)
	at java.io.ObjectInputStream.<init>(ObjectInputStream.java:280)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.CustomObjectInputStream.<init>(CustomObjectInputStream.java:58)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.doLoad(StandardManager.java:362)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.load(StandardManager.java:321)
	at org.apache.catalina.session.StandardManager.start(StandardManager.java:637)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.setManager(ContainerBase.java:438)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4271)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:719)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:516)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:710)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:578)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:288)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:413)
```


----------



## Extraction (2. Sep 2008)

Das gibts echt nicht, so ein blöder Sch.

Tomcat startet jetzt normal (nach gleichzeitigem Update der aktuellen MyFaces Libs) und jetzt kann ich nur die Startseite aufrufen, alle Links die ich anklicke haben den gleichen Fehler zur Folge: 


```
javax.faces.application.ViewExpiredException: /main.jspNo saved view state could be found for the view identifier: /main.jsp
	at org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.RestoreViewExecutor.execute(RestoreViewExecutor.java:88)
```


----------



## Extraction (3. Sep 2008)

Jetzt bekomme ich diesen Fehler


```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/el/ExpressionFactory
	at org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener.getFacesInitializer(StartupServletContextListener.java:91)
	at org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener.contextInitialized(StartupServletContextListener.java:72)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.listenerStart(StandardContext.java:3763)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4211)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1013)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:718)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1013)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:442)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:450)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:709)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:551)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:294)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:432)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.el.ExpressionFactory
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1355)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1201)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:319)
	... 17 more
```


----------

